
My semi-regular reminder that Python 3 is on schedule - jnoller
http://sayspy.blogspot.com/2011/01/my-semi-regular-reminder-that-python-3.html
======
jessedhillon
I really appreciate the approach of the Python dev team. It's methodical,
deliberate and patient; the exact opposite of how I feel the PHP team has
managed that project. Features in PHP seem to be decided upon and implemented
in a rather hasty and whimsical manner. A couple of examples come to mind:

\- PHP access syntax is completely inconsistent. Accessing a method/member of
an instance is $foo->bar; a static method/member of a class is accessed as
Foo::bar; and namespace access introduces yet another syntax, Foo\bar\baz.

\- Another example is the introduction of anonymous, first-class functions.
For five major versions, functions were not first-class, and existing
libraries and frameworks were written to accept function names in-place of the
actual functions. One point-release changed all that, and the result has been
a predictable clusterfsck of inconsistency. I wish the PHP team had planned
for a long-term adoption of this feature: first-class functions are a
fundamental part of a language's character, not a whimsical bolt-on.

------
illumen
Yes "python 3 has failed to gain lots of users" is different from "python 3
has failed to gain lots of users, but planned to at this stage".

------
berntb
I'm not really a Python programmer, but all this perplexes me.

Python 3 seems not that Earth shatteringly different, when compared to the
previous versions.

What are the plans for new and ambitious things happening? (In Python 4?)
Edit: Preferably in a backwards compatible way.

Edit: No big plans in threading, functional programming, etc? No OO
extensions? Etc...

~~~
jnoller
No Big plans on threading: Developer and Patch needed.

Functional programming: No one has proposed it, Developer and Patch needed.

There's a trend here - developers propose things for inclusion and changes to
python based on needs, availability of time and skill. See the entire PEP
system: <http://www.python.org/dev/peps/>

We add new things in almost every release. If someone proposed a big pep for
something on your list, it would be discussed, and added to a release.

For example, <http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0380/> is coming when the
moratorium on language features expires.

